# Replacing the wick on a steamer (smoking, of course!)



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I receive a daily email on posts to [email protected]...I hope that is sufficient attribution to repost a good suggestion, there:

Replacing Smoke Wick...... 
Posted by: "fyrrfytr49" [email protected] fyrrfytr49 
Wed Dec 14, 2011 3:41 am (PST) 


Replacing a wick in the chamber of any smoke unit can be done in seconds without using a drill to bore out bigger holes and without fighting to thread it into the existing holes....Simply by taking 18 inches of fishing line (10 lb test will do) and thread it into the hole making a loop pushing it back through the hole in which you insert the tail of the new wick ...then with a simple pull..TA DA...you have now got the new wick where you want it doing this again on the other side You have now finished the job...Time used..2 mins or less...make you connections screw and solder your wires finished...ready now to fill your room with clouds.....


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent tip! I'm going to try and remember this for future use!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Considering I have 2 that need to be done............GREAT INFO!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Isn't it nice when information pops up outta nowhere just when you need it?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll bet the fish are happy, too ... putting that line to _other_ use!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... That sure won't work with the Lionel fan driven smoke units, at least the ones I've put wick into.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You ought to make a Fix it thread for fix its, (like the T man did), for the S forum.

Have someone make it a sticky.

It would be easier for new S members (and old) to find fix it tips.
Instead of searching through threads.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a good idea, Ed! Teej, how would we go about making a compendium of S scale fix-it threads?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Start a new thread (if you think appropriate) in the S section. I can sticky it. In your post(s), put a brief description of how-to topics, with links to the appropriate threads or web sources (parts suppliers, etc). Whatever you think would be pertinent.

Look at T-Man's "read a manual" thread in the O section for example.

Cheers,

TJ


----------

